# track is done looking for racers pictures



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

here are pics of the finished track it is 5x18.5


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

N I C E ! Really nice race track Munson.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What part of mich. are you in?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I live in plainwell michigan it is about 35 minutes south of grandrapids


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet-The wife could never get me out of the basement!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Definitely a very nice layout! :thumbsup: Is the track made by Wizzard?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

It is a Max trax, special ordered in black. Thanks all


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

5x20 WOW 

Awesome setup :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome track Munson!! I wish I was closer!!! Nice job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

First class job all the way around. I'm sure you'll be getting plenty of racers on that bad boy.


----------



## renracer (Sep 4, 2006)

*race track*

are you ready for the HOPRA race this Sunday the 7th


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

oh yea already to go, coffee and donuts in the morning and lunch in the afternoon. Hope to get a big turnout. Thanks for asking


----------



## morgan (Dec 1, 2008)

walt and I will be there, hopefully we can drag Doug with us


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Great Glad To Have You Guys Will Be Posting More Pics In A While


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here Are Some More Pictures


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

And More


----------



## morgan (Dec 1, 2008)

what direction does the track run? Left to right or right to left? What tire sizes are you running on a g3r super stock?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here Are A Few More Pictures


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Track Runs Clockwise, Will Get Back To Ya With Tire Size Morgan


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dang, Munsonator, that's not a slot cave. It's a massive slot cavern. Did you build a secound house just for your slot room? THat is one impressive amont of space.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, very nice indeed. I'd have some concerns about marshaling around the second monitor, but it doesn't look too bad for a right handed guy standing on the end or inboard of the monitor on the back stretch. 

The tape rolls on the stations are a nice touch but I would encourage racers to prepare their lane markers in advance, away from the track. What I like to do is lay down a strip of each color on a smooth hard plastic, like plexiglas, and use a metal straight edge and Xacto to cut 1/2" to 3/4" strips of tape. I go for the 3/4" and fold over 1/4" end of the tape so it has a little non-stick tab on the end of the tape. I stick these tabbed tape markers to a little piece of track I use for holding my car during lane/sticker changes. Other people stick the tabbed stickers right on their controllers. Amazingly, these little tabbed pieces of tape can last for months, even longer. Bottom line, if you provide "cheap and easy" stickers at the drivers stations you're going to be finding little pieces of tape stuck to everything in your basement, dogs, cats, and aquarium fish included. 

My philosophy with lane markers is to make 'em big and ugly so even a semi blind caveman marshal can see them and not mistake them for a part of the car's decorative paint scheme. True story, a few weeks ago I attended a race and the guy precut all of his lane stickers to fit perfectly over the windshield of his car (TJets). After a few rather lengthy marshaling experiences he learned that sticking them somewhat askew on the nose of his car led to increased lap totals. Go figure.

On a Max I usually go with a low downforce traction magnet setup. This allows me to run tires within a couple of hundredths of a Tomy setup. If I were running say a .350/.432 on a Tomy (with a Storm) I'd start with low downforce and a .355/.434 setup as a starting point on a Max and have my temp gun handy to keep an eye on things. These are strictly relative numbers since your actual setup varies depending on a number of factors including chassis type and wear, and of course, the rail material. Max may have changed their rails from what I've been exposed to.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

got the lane tape covered, just have not put the tape on the lexan yet, I also put groves in the lexan so the cuts would be the same instead of measuring everytime, thanks for your help


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those old lane stickers can be a nuisance sometimes...


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i wanted to say you did a great job on your track and the layout, awesome, wish i lived closer to you, we would have a ball. great job looks like a fast track. shon bates


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## ThChrMn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Duanne,

I will be there on Sunday. Great job on the track.

What tires sizes are the staring point for the G3R?

John Miller


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks John, glad to see your going to be here need to find out about tire size talk to you soon


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Simply amazing!!! Your one lucky cat.:thumbsup:


----------



## user420 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice set up with lots of space!! how much did it cost? did you buy it with the rails laid and what kind of power pack are you running?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I run batteries for power supply, total for everything including table batts etc was around 2k


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

What size and type of batteries are you running?

BTW, Love the layout.... im building one now but I dont think it will be nearly as nice as that ManCave you built there...
Very nice indeed.

Dan


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thx, I have a 12 volt deep cycle battery, and a 6 volt battery. bought the 6 volt from sears and the 12 volt from autozone.


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

Perfect!.... what was the Model# on the 6volt...Im going to have to "order" it. 

The Goober I was talking with today said they dont carry 6volt and all I could do was walk away..... Kept sanity in check..:woohoo:

Some sales reps are better than others... lol

Thanks
Dan


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

sorry, I found out i bought the 6 volt from tractor supply(tsc). It is called a Traveller, tractor heavy duty . I think exide makes them for tsc. Anyways the part number is com-1h-p it has a 2 year warranty on it and i think it was around $50.00 . I had the same thing about sales people happen to me. Hope this helps but they do make them lol talk to ya later


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks...

BTW, Im going to be to your neck of the woods (Big Rapids) this week. Any cool Hobby shops I can hit near there? 

Visiting very close friends as they celebrate their 50th anniversary. Unfortunately, it will be a smash and grab kind of visit... 

Driving up one day and driving home the following... 30 hrs total driving time... But I would cross the planet for them...

Hopefully, I can get a few minutes to stop at a decent hobby shop as Virginia Beach/Tidewater area sux for Hobby Shops... too much beach and not enough snow around here..... LOL

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Mr. Fix-it (Dec 24, 2008)

Great looking track. If I only lived closer...

Pete


----------

